# Need expert printer advice please.



## benefitofmrkite (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi,extreme new guy here.

Ive bought a heat press(waiting for it to arrive)would like to print some designs on T-shirts now but dont have any idea as to what printer I should buy...and I dont have the money to make a financial mistake by buying the wrong printer.

1,What printer and ink should I use with cotton Tee-shirts?
(entry level please)

Thats it.
Thank you.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

What size press did you order?


----------



## benefitofmrkite (Mar 31, 2015)

15 inch x 15 inch.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

If I was going to order it today, I'd go with an Epson 1430 for about $300. It can print 13x19. That way you can do like 12.5 x 14.5 images. throw some cool little pocket logos or sleeve prints that you can mess with latter, on that last few inchs of material to help make yourself feel better about paying for it. You can get sweet little 8.5 x11s for around $100 or 11x17 for about $200. but as soon as you have an 11, your next customer will say ''I need them to be 12!'' also if you give up on this plan in the near future, it will be easy to resell cuz they're real popular with screenprinters. they can be converted into sweet film output devices.


----------

